
IBM Will Unleash Commercial “Universal” Quantum Computers This Year - tonybeltramelli
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/ibm-will-unleash-commercial-universal-quantum-computers-this-year/
======
ManishKrishna
How much faster it is compared to normal ones?

~~~
timonoko
You do not understand the concept. Issue of speed is irrelevant, because it is
like the murican quiz show, where the answer is already there, you just need
to ask the right question.

